# Tiger King



## pdrobber (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi Everyone! 

It’s been quite awhile since I’ve logged on here. I’m sheltering in place in NYC here and I thought of you all when I turned on Netflix just now and saw Eric Goode and Tom Crutchfield in the opening scene. 

I thought for sure there would have been a post about this series. Maybe there is and I just didn’t find it. Has anyone watched it?


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 4, 2020)

Have watched it and let me tell you... INSANE lol. Binge watched the whole 7 hours in one night. Almost every moment in the show I had to ask myself is this real life?? Truly has every element you could ask to see in a netflix show, especially in our state of quarantine. Has a touch of (multiple) love triangles, cult activity, politics, true crime, murder, humor, meth??, country music??, fbi agents, and at times, cute baby cubs to look at. 

Definitley an intriguing show, a little heartbreaking to see those wild animals being treated the way they are, but overall a good watch and a great way to learn about the exotic animal trade. 

Also firm believer, Carole DEFINITLEY did it. ?


----------



## PressureReptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

A firm believer that Carole Baskin killed her husband. When they were talking about the perfume in the shoes of Joe Exotic, she said if you wanted to kill someone you would pour "sardine oil" which raised the question of how do you know Carole? She knows because she killed her husband. Fun fact: I actually have met Joe Exotic and have always passed through Wynewood Oklahoma. In fact, my good friend said she was in her family's ranch and they would wake up at 5 to feed the horses and she said they would hear the tigers roar since at 5 am is when they would feed the tigers!


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 4, 2020)

PressureReptiles said:


> A firm believer that Carole Baskin killed her husband. When they were talking about the perfume in the shoes of Joe Exotic, she said if you wanted to kill someone you would pour "sardine oil" which raised the question of how do you know Carole? She knows because she killed her husband. Fun fact: I actually have met Joe Exotic and have always passed through Wynewood Oklahoma. In fact, my good friend said she was in her family's ranch and they would wake up at 5 to feed the horses and she said they would hear the tigers roar since at 5 am is when they would feed the tigers!




Agreed! There were a whole lot of red flags suggesting Don didn’t just up and vanish. The whole side chick reason for him leaving just doesn’t make sense. He had no problem telling his wife of many years and his own kids that he met a 20 yr old girl and was leaving them all for her, so why would he have an issue telling this 20 year old girl he was leaving her for another woman as well?

Also no flight plans or evidence he left by boat, train, car, or any of his own planes. 

Restraining order with testimony stating she threatened to kill him multiple times. 

Every dateline show EVER. 97% of the time it’s always the husband or wife. (lmao not real statistic just seemingly true listening to true crime podcasts all day at work)

Her general story changed over the years. Her alibi was trash, she basically broke into his office and took all his legal documents and changed his will to say “upon my disappearance”. Like come on. And every time they brought up the possibility of Don being found she would say things like “oh I hope he’s found so I could be proven not guilty” instead of like “oh that would be great the man I love has been found”. Definitley comical at this point lol!


----------



## PressureReptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Agreed! There were a whole lot of red flags suggesting Don didn’t just up and vanish. The whole side chick reason for him leaving just doesn’t make sense. He had no problem telling his wife of many years and his own kids that he met a 20 yr old girl and was leaving them all for her, so why would he have an issue telling this 20 year old girl he was leaving her for another woman as well?
> 
> Also no flight plans or evidence he left by boat, train, car, or any of his own planes.
> 
> ...


Oh yes I forgot about the will that said “upon my disappearance” like how do you predict that you’re going to disappear rather than die? That makes no sense.. also Carole Baskins is doing the same thing if not even worse with her “big cat rescue” sanctuary. It’s even worse since she has volunteers and doesn’t pay anybody. In my opinion the only person that does a seemingly ok job of taking care of big cats would be doc. Although I do believe Doc is 100% running a cult and is an extremely creepy dude lol


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 4, 2020)

PressureReptiles said:


> Oh yes I forgot about the will that said “upon my disappearance” like how do you predict that you’re going to disappear rather than die? That makes no sense.. also Carole Baskins is doing the same thing if not even worse with her “big cat rescue” sanctuary. It’s even worse since she has volunteers and doesn’t pay anybody. In my opinion the only person that does a seemingly ok job of taking care of big cats would be doc. Although I do believe Doc is 100% running a cult and is an extremely creepy dude lol




So true, the whole series I was mind boggled trying to figure out why she was hating on joe when she pretty much has the same type of tiger set up! 

Hahahaha omg doc! What an interesting guy!! Half of me is like damn dude, what a real one, a true mvp on getting MULTIPLE girls to worship you and then I snap back to real life and I’m like wait THIS IS DEFF A CULT THIS IS NOT OKAY. So I started out liking him and then was like wait he’s actually crazy too and is 100% burning all those little cubs! All crazies, so sad!


----------



## PressureReptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> So true, the whole series I was mind boggled trying to figure out why she was hating on joe when she pretty much has the same type of tiger set up!
> 
> Hahahaha omg doc! What an interesting guy!! Half of me is like damn dude, what a real one, a true mvp on getting MULTIPLE girls to worship you and then I snap back to real life and I’m like wait THIS IS DEFF A CULT THIS IS NOT OKAY. So I started out liking him and then was like wait he’s actually crazy too and is 100% burning all those little cubs! All crazies, so sad!


Honestly doc is an interesting fellow. I'm really excited how this all plays out in real life. I recently checked out Joe_Exotic on Instagram and he just posted! Also the new zoo has already been built but won't be open until the rona ceases to exist. The other guy that I hated was the snitch that owns the lemur. Like they called him in the show, "the human chucky doll".


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 4, 2020)

PressureReptiles said:


> Honestly doc is an interesting fellow. I'm really excited how this all plays out in real life. I recently checked out Joe_Exotic on Instagram and he just posted! Also the new zoo has already been built but won't be open until the rona ceases to exist. The other guy that I hated was the snitch that owns the lemur. Like they called him in the show, "the human chucky doll".



Did you say before that you’ve met Joe? I picture him being just as crazy and chaotic as he is in the show lol. 

And oh my god LOL the human chucky doll. Him and Jeff are total trash bags. I know Joe is crazy and probably should be in jail for the way he treated the tigers but like damn they played him soooo hard. And Jeff is a total creep, like him talking about how he can’t wait to pick out a hot babysitter to prey on while his pregnant wife is sitting right there. Lol trash.


----------



## PressureReptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Did you say before that you’ve met Joe? I picture him being just as crazy and chaotic as he is in the show lol.
> 
> And oh my god LOL the human chucky doll. Him and Jeff are total trash bags. I know Joe is crazy and probably should be in jail for the way he treated the tigers but like damn they played him soooo hard. And Jeff is a total creep, like him talking about how he can’t wait to pick out a hot babysitter to prey on while his pregnant wife is sitting right there. Lol trash.


Joe is a character in real life. Just how he acts in the show is how he portrays himself to the public. I met him when he was running for governor of Oklahoma. Unfortunately he didn’t bring no baby cubs to the event we were hosting


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 5, 2020)

I just enjoyed the songs he wrote about her haha they’re all freaken nuts!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 5, 2020)

*Announcement...  *I, Margaret Eileen Cummings... aka Maggie the Fearsome...does not now and has not ever watched this show...heard about it for the first time abt 2 weeks ago...can't get it I guess?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 5, 2020)

Speaking of nuts.. lmao


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 5, 2020)

I am unconcerned if she did or didn’t do it! I am concerned how the Big Cat Rescue care’s for those poor animals. Excellent and only getting better! Visited in December 2919 and really liked what they do! No we did not meet her?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 5, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am unconcerned if she did or didn’t do it! I am concerned how the Big Cat Rescue care’s for those poor animals. Excellent and only getting better! Visited in December 2919 and really liked what they do! No we did not meet her?


Thanks god u didnt disappear


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 5, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanks god u didnt disappear


I am not worth enough dead!?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 5, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am not worth enough dead!?


Yeah but saves her some money on tiger food lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> *Announcement...  *I, Margaret Eileen Cummings... aka Maggie the Fearsome...does not now and has not ever watched this show...heard about it for the first time abt 2 weeks ago...can't get it I guess?


It's on Netflix.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 6, 2020)

What’s all this about? I heard she killed him Idk?


----------



## jaizei (Apr 7, 2020)

It's hard to know how much of the Carol hate (memes, that b.... Carol Baskins, etc) is caused by how the documentary framed the story. Joe does have a charm to him and the way they have all the other cat people line up against her at the beginning, and then they talk about her husband kinda doomed Carol. And the music video were funny. 

I'm always skeptical of any sort of profiling because I think it falls victim to the same sort of survivorship bias as "successful" psychics. You hear about the successes but not all the times its wrong. It's always the wife/husband/sig other, except for all the times the cops go hard on that theory and end up with a wrongful conviction. People react differently, so it's hard to judge someones demeanor after they experience loss, even moreso 20 years later. Like how she laughs, etc when talking about after the disappearance, the claims about the meat grinder or septic. Shes been hearing it for 20 years, so at some point you just have to laugh.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 7, 2020)

jaizei said:


> It's hard to know how much of the Carol hate (memes, that b.... Carol Baskins, etc) is caused by how the documentary framed the story. Joe does have a charm to him and the way they have all the other cat people line up against her at the beginning, and then they talk about her husband kinda doomed Carol. And the music video were funny.
> 
> I'm always skeptical of any sort of profiling because I think it falls victim to the same sort of survivorship bias as "successful" psychics. You hear about the successes but not all the times its wrong. It's always the wife/husband/sig other, except for all the times the cops go hard on that theory and end up with a wrongful conviction. People react differently, so it's hard to judge someones demeanor after they experience loss, even moreso 20 years later. Like how she laughs, etc when talking about after the disappearance, the claims about the meat grinder or septic. Shes been hearing it for 20 years, so at some point you just have to laugh.


I still wouldnt marry her lmao


----------



## queen koopa (Apr 19, 2020)

PressureReptiles said:


> A firm believer that Carole Baskin killed her husband. When they were talking about the perfume in the shoes of Joe Exotic, she said if you wanted to kill someone you would pour "sardine oil" which raised the question of how do you know Carole?


Pretty sure anyone who’s watched the ID channel more than a few times can tell you sardine smell is a horrid stench and a good cover for death. I won’t watch the show because the previews **** me off so much. And its bloody BS that Netflix is making money off that insane dirt ball of man. Reminds me of that other show that came out in like 2011, called Fatal Attractions. There are quite a few tiger hoarders out there and they all hold very high opinions of themselves and have no control in normal
human lives. They feel that since they can keep these exotic dangerous animals, then they possess some “superior quality” or power. Natures Karma when the tiger gets them! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 20, 2020)

I mean other than a pig farm what is the best type of animals to own to get rid of a human body? Large cats maybe?


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 20, 2020)

Honestly, I think all of them are trash, I won't watch it, I think all of them should be behind bars, for the crimes they commit , by treating these animals the way they do, I don't think any of them are good people or really care for there tigers or big cats, but if they where good people I guess it wouldn't make for a good tv show,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 27, 2020)

G.W. Exotic Animal Park, Once Owned by Tiger King's Joe Exotic, Under Investigation Over Animals' Welfare


Multiple state agencies are looking into the animals' well-being




people.com


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------

